
Ask HN: As of June 2019, what is the best adblocker for Safari on macOS? - mrsmee89
I&#x27;m currently using uBlock Origin but it freezes my browser often and hasn&#x27;t been updated in over a year. I&#x27;ve tried adguard, magic lasso, adblock plus, and  magic lasso. None of them stand up to uBlockO.<p>Any alternatives?
======
x2f10
Wipr works good for me. It doesn't have many (any?) configuration options, but
it does the job.

------
verdverm
Pihole, grimd, DNS ad blocking works way better

------
mrsmee89
I've also tried Wipr and 1blockr

